# Dig time?



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

At what point do you say to heck with snaking or jetting a drain and decide that it needs to get dug up?


----------



## A Fast Plumbing (Nov 6, 2012)

After you have convinced the client (and most importantly yourself) that you have given it a complete effort to clear the line.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

After the camera has gone through and determined the line is faulty, faulty is catastrophic failure, joints seperate to the point that 20% of the water flushed is leaking out of them creating a sink hole that will lead to catastrophic failure, or the sidewalls of the pipe show deteriation above 40% of the pipe. There can be others symptoms that are more apparent. Remember these pipes where meant to last for 50 years and americas infrastructure is well beyond that, the days of snaking a line to restore it are coming to an end, more important to our streets than our homes.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

After visual confirmation. E.g... See it on camera or pull out mud on snake.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

If root entry's etc require line be serviced more than 3 times a year the customer would be better off to invest in a full replacement. Especially if there are multiple entry's or issues.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I replace sewers when the pipe is busted and crumbling or when root intrusion has gotten out if hand. I push replacement on all thin wall PVC or orangeburg.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Confirm the problem, Explain to the customer what to expect, Ask them what they want you to do.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

In our area the cities are flood testing the yards. If they infiltrate they must be replaced.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

When you see you cable poking up in the yard.


----------



## 1929chrysler (Jul 10, 2012)

Every one is correct in their responses. I personally don't like to make the decision for a customer that their line needs to be replaced unless it is collapsed or mandated from the city. I like to take the approach of showing the home owner what the flaws are on the camera, let them know what their options are, ie: continue to cable and or jet or take a more permanent solution and just replace it. I've learned over the years that when you recommend a sewer repair, you sometimes get an inspector at the city who likes to be the hero and tells the home owner "This guy is trying to rip you off. It's just roots. All you have to do is cable it a couple times a year and it will be fine." These guys just burn me up. Did it ever occur to these people that some home owners don't want to deal with chit backing up into their house and on top of it have the inconvenience of calling a plumber twice a year? That's why I believe it's nobody's decision to make except for the homeowner. Sometimes of course the home owner has no choice but to replace. An example is when it's collapsed or the city has done dye testing and determined that storm intrusion is entering the sanitary sewer. Some city's here are being fined heavily from the EPA from the treatment facilities being overwhelmed with storm water. We also have one city here that has been fined so heavily from the EPA that their ordinance states that if roots are found in a sanitary sewer the line MUST be repaired.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

1929chrysler said:


> Every one is correct in their responses. I personally don't like to make the decision for a customer that their line needs to be replaced unless it is collapsed or mandated from the city. I like to take the approach of showing the home owner what the flaws are on the camera, let them know what their options are, ie: continue to cable and or jet or take a more permanent solution and just replace it. I've learned over the years that when you recommend a sewer repair, you sometimes get an inspector at the city who likes to be the hero and tells the home owner "This guy is trying to rip you off. It's just roots. All you have to do is cable it a couple times a year and it will be fine." These guys just burn me up. Did it ever occur to these people that some home owners don't want to deal with chit backing up into their house and on top of it have the inconvenience of calling a plumber twice a year? That's why I believe it's nobody's decision to make except for the homeowner. Sometimes of course the home owner has no choice but to replace. An example is when it's collapsed or the city has done dye testing and determined that storm intrusion is entering the sanitary sewer. Some city's here are being fined heavily from the EPA from the treatment facilities being overwhelmed with storm water. We also have one city here that has been fined so heavily from the EPA that their ordinance states that if roots are found in a sanitary sewer the line MUST be repaired.


Where are you located that the inspectors make a habit of giving personal opinions regarding plumber's recommendations or price of said recommendations? In TX & Houston that is a huge violation of their policy. If an inspector does that then there are pretty hefty consequences. I myself was involved in an incident not too long ago where a state inspector, not a city guy, came to my job site, a house, to chk my credentials and before he left he told the HO to make sure I didn't rip him off. I work for a huge national company that has been busted for ripping off people in the past and that is why he said that. I am very honest though. The problem was that the HO was related to a company employee and was good friends with management AND we were doing the job for free as it was. Anyhow, I mentioned the incident to a guy who has connections with the state board and he recommend I call the enforcement dept, which I did, and last I heard the inspector was harshly reprimanded so hopefully he won't do that again. But as far as city and state inspectors go it is highly against policy to make any comment regarding price or specifics on the company...at least in Texas where plumbers run our State Board & not bureaucrats.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

DesertOkie said:


> When you see you cable poking up in the yard.


LMAO,I had that happen once. And yep we replaced about 40 ft. of the line. It's all he would go for.


----------

